# Proof of Income/Savings



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello all,
Regards the requirements for Residents Cert :
did a search but could not find out if income needs to be in a Spanish Account or not.
Each area may have its own rules - I will be in Alicante.

Regards


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

calpeflyer said:


> Hello all,
> Regards the requirements for Residents Cert :
> did a search but could not find out if income needs to be in a Spanish Account or not.
> Each area may have its own rules - I will be in Alicante.
> ...


It depends!

We gained residency in Torrevieja recently, and discovered that they didn't give a damm about proof of income/savings anyway!

Maybe they just liked the look of us... who knows?

Steve


----------



## wilsman77 (Aug 13, 2014)

stevec2x said:


> It depends!
> 
> We gained residency in Torrevieja recently, and discovered that they didn't give a damm about proof of income/savings anyway!
> 
> ...


HI Calpe, what are the advantages of residency and if i own a property but only visit say once a month could i still become a resident? I have my NIE number but i dont think this means residency although it allowes me to work and live in Spain.

Thnaks
Martin


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wilsman77 said:


> HI Calpe, what are the advantages of residency and if i own a property but only visit say once a month could i still become a resident? I have my NIE number but i dont think this means residency although it allowes me to work and live in Spain.
> 
> Thnaks
> Martin


Hi, firstly, your NIE does NOT entitle you to live in Spain. This is simply an identification number which is used when making any legal transaction (buying car, house, phone etc.)

There are lots of advantages of getting you residents certificate, it's also a legal requirement but only if you live here for 90 days at a time or it is your main residence.



To the OP - every area is different but the general considerations are that you will not be a burden on the state (as they don't give benefits, I can't see how this would happen anyway). This usually means an income of around 600€ per month per person and/or savings of around 6000€ in/into a Spanish bank.

You will also need proof of health cover.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

calpeflyer said:


> Hello all,
> Regards the requirements for Residents Cert :
> did a search but could not find out if income needs to be in a Spanish Account or not.
> Each area may have its own rules - I will be in Alicante.
> ...


In a Spanish bank account.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

stevec2x said:


> It depends!
> 
> We gained residency in Torrevieja recently, and discovered that they didn't give a damm about proof of income/savings anyway!
> 
> ...


Hey Steve, what did you have to do then for your residence?


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

We registered in Estepona this morning.We provided passports and copies of first and photo page,padron and copies,a letter from our Spanish bank saying we had more than 12,000 Euros in the account,completed ex18 forms.We had made a cita previa ,it took a matter of minutes.We just had to nip to the local bank to pay the fee,10.80,return and pick up our cards.All this was made easy by the help of this and other forums.Two other UK applicants were there,no idea,will probably make countless visits and then slag Spanish bureaucracy. Research,research,research!!Many thanks to forum members.


----------

